# DMC!



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey all!

Did anyone appear for DMC test this year? What are you aggregates? What do you think will be the closing percentages this year?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

ujalashujat said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Did anyone appear for DMC test this year? What are you aggregates? What do you think will be the closing percentages this year?


 

How did the test go ?


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

It went okayish....i got 75% aggregate.....i knw i wont be able to make it on merit....but em hoping i get in dmc self finance....
But on the other hand people are saying this tym merit will be higher....so fingers crossed....


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

The test was normal, neither easy nor difficult.
My agg. is 79.
Last year closing merit of DMC was 80.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard that the closing merit percentage for DMC was 84% this year and for SMC it was 80%


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh i knw dat now  Did ny1 get in?


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

i got in but i'm not going there


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

so where r u goin? U got in smc or dmc?


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fatimah Jinnah Medical College. staying in Lahore with my dad's family


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

yes i got in dow medical college but not going there ,i am staying in Lahore


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

oh awrite


----------

